# Shop Amazon? Help Rescue!



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I just found a way to help one of my favorite rescues by doing what I do all the time anyway! Got this out of the most recent American Maltese Rescue newsletter.

Who doesn’t shop on Amazon these days? AMA Rescue recently joined Amazon Associates Program for nonprofits. For each purchase made thru the link on our website, AMA Rescue can earn up to 15% in advertising fees from Amazon.com. Before starting your Amazon shopping go to our website www.AmericanMalteseRescue.org and click on the Amazon box toward the bottom of the page.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Two of my favorite things-- AMAR and Amazon Prime! This is awesome-- thanks for letting us know, Laura!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Great!! We are also Amazon shoppers!!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I also shop Amazon!! Thanks for the link.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for posting this. it all adds up and we appreciate all of you participating. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Is there a way for it to link or be saved as a favorite or do we have to go to the AMA site every time. My problem is forgetting. I use Amazon all the time and especially for Kindle books. What does it mean by advertising fees??


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Sure will just getting to place a order next week. Iam In. Nickee**


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Is there a way for it to link or be saved as a favorite or do we have to go to the AMA site every time. My problem is forgetting. I use Amazon all the time and especially for Kindle books. What does it mean by advertising fees??


I was wondering about that too Sue...you know all that I know, I copied word for word from the newsletter. Maybe that's a question for Amazon help? At least for some one more technologically savvy than me for sure.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Here's what I just did, I went to the AMR website, clicked on the Amazon icon, copied the link once I got there to my favorites. Shut down the internet, got back on, clicked on the link in favorites I just made and it came back up to the Amazon-AMR link. 

Saved it on my favorite bar, next to Spoiled Maltese (!) and now I will just click there to go to Amazon. I'd screen print it, but I don't know how!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:blink: oh great......



.......just a faster road to the poor house for me..... :w00t::w00t:



....and a shopping i will go......:thumbsup:B)


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Now, I see what I am supposed to do...it didn't come through in your email..:HistericalSmiley: Glad to help...and yes I shop Amazon quite a bit...:wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I went to the AMA link, clicked on a small icon that says "good shop". There is offered to give me a tool bar. It doesn't take up much space. Every time go to Amazon from there it automatically credits AMA for my purchase. If I use the Yahoo search on the toolbar, it credits AMA. There are lots of other stores, kind of like Ebates. I'd just as soon have the money go to AMA, especially since I often forget to deposit my little (oh, I mean BIG FAT) checks from e-bates.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

You guys are amazing on the computer. I need lessons. LOL Hugs,Edie


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

DO NOT DOWNLOAD THE TOOLBAR AS I PREVIOUSLY RECOMMENDED.

It changed my homepage, but when I manually set my preferred homepage, it wouldn't work. I uninstalled the toolbar, but it remained. I couldn't locate the program to uninstall, so I finally had to do a system restore to fix the problem. My restore point was only 2 days ago, but I am sitting through a long time of Norton downloads. It isn't AMAs fault...it is yahoo advertising that is like a pit bull. 

If you want to donate to AMA through Amazon or other purchases, you need to take the long route.

I hope nobody encountered the problems I did, by listening to my bad advise.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I followed Laura's direction...clicking on the Amazon box at the bottom of the AMA Rescue Newsletter and when that page opened (which was my Amazon page actually) I went to Bookmarks on my computer and added it to my favorites bar. If you look at the address of the amazon link you'll see it saying something like AmerMalt so you'll know it's the right one.
What I don't understand is whether AMA has to advertise on Amazon an they get a discount on that??? It doesn't sound like a portion of money will be donated for sales but I could be wrong. I think on sites like goodsearch they get a portion. Edie could you clarity what 15% off advertising fee means?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Someone from AMA can correct me if I am wrong, but the way advertising usually works, you need to click on the actual ad. Just saving the link as bookmark won't work. It all depends on whether this thing is being paid for by Amazon as an ad.

However, if we just need the referral link then you don't need to click on the ad. Just copy and paste this link in your browser or save as a bookmark for easy access.

```
http://www.amazon.com/?&tag=americanmalte-20&linkCode=wsw&
```


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice! I do quite a bit of shopping on Amazon so I will be glad to use the advertising link.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I am double checking with Judy, who set this up. I think we get a few cents for every click on the Amazon link and the same with the other links on there. I don't think we get any portion of what you buy.


----------

